# I don't seem to be able to delete my posts?



## Spooner (Jun 14, 2007)

hello--to whom it may concern (aside from me)---I don't have the "delete" option available when I go to edit a post either in Explorer or in Firefox. Do I have a different type of account than other folks who are able to delete their comments? Here's an example:

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=63189

Swampcabbage and Hakukani have been able to delete their posts, but I don't see that option anywhere when I try to edit my post.

Help?


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

could it be that you are trying to do that on a for sale post ?, there is, I believe, a protocol there which prevents this, probably as a form of protection, I believe, of the buyer for later changemets to your offer which might be edited without trace....


----------



## Spooner (Jun 14, 2007)

No, I haven't had any "for sale" type posts at all. Just for giggles I went to a few other threads that I've left posts on and don't seem to be able to delete them either.


----------



## CountSpatula (Apr 22, 2006)

Hmm...good point milandro except his link doesn't go to a sale post, and clearly hakukani and swampcabbage have deleted theirs.

I've never figured it out either 

Hakukaniii where art thou!


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Heah Ah Is!

Okay, I may have figured it out. I looked at some of my posts. The most recent one, when I tried to edit it, only gave me the <save>, <advanced>, and <cancel> buttons. My older posts had the above, except there is a <delete> button between <advanced> and <cancel>.

Can I guess that it is a time thing?


----------



## CountSpatula (Apr 22, 2006)

Dang didn't think that call would work 

But eh going to my older posts I can't find it...I'm going blind!!!


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

My mistake. It's my OLDER posts that I can't delete.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Still there with the newest firefox, under edit.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Carl H. said:


> Still there with the newest firefox, under edit.


and now it isn't there.


----------



## Spooner (Jun 14, 2007)

I took a few screenshots of what I get when I go to edit a post--

the first is with Explorer:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------










-------------------------------------------------------------------------

this is what I get with Firefox:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------










-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anybody else got any suggestions? :? :? :?


----------



## CountSpatula (Apr 22, 2006)

Maybe your name has to be cool and green


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

If you click the Go Advanced button, do you have the option to delete at the top of the screen above the edit message box?


----------



## Spooner (Jun 14, 2007)

Nope--
I only have a field for entering why I'm editing---no delete option.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Harri does not want members arbitrarily deleting their posts, so I believe there is indeed a time limit allowing only your most recent posts OUTSIDE of the Marketplace (where editing of any kind is prohibited) to be soft deleted (i.e. not permanently/still viewable by the staff).


----------



## Swampcabbage (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah, you need a delete button. Maybe the mods just think your opinion is more lasting than mine? Thinkof it as a compliment.


----------



## Ferret (Jun 27, 2007)

Test!


----------



## bluesaxgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

CountSpatula said:


> Maybe your name has to be cool and green


No. I have the delete choice. Maybe a mod should visit this thread.


----------



## CountSpatula (Apr 22, 2006)

Lucky...maybe it requires having a cool avatar?!?!

Maybe my shades are ugly...


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

bluesaxgirl said:


> No. I have the delete choice. Maybe a mod should visit this thread.


Ahem, look upward a couple of posts previous to yours.:| Already present and looking into this.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Update:

Things appear to be back to normal. The ability to delete posts and threads was not suppose to be allowed, and has been reset. Kim, Bill and myself all looked into this and things should be working properly now on the forum side of things.

Spooner, 
If you are having trouble with deleting TEXT in the Edit Post mode, then this is most likely a personal browser and security setting issue, not a forum one. 

Thanks to all for reporting this to us, and sorry for the glitch.


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

If you write the way I do, you can get posts deleted by most of the mods almost automatically. I think a buzzer goes off in Finland every time I log on.

(BTW, Harry was the only nice person to acknowledge my birthday from this whole stinking forum!) 

I've never had the chance to delete my own posts, because they're not there when I return!

Just another reason why you should read early, and read often!


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Speaking of editing Marty, I think you mean Finland not Sweden.  
I'm not saying we would, but how could one go about rigging such a device? 
HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY TOO!ccasion: :blob: :smilebox: :toothy8: :toothy7: ccasion:


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

martysax said:


> If you write the way I do, you can get posts deleted by most of the mods almost automatically. I think a buzzer goes off in Finland every time I log on.
> 
> (BTW, Harry was the only nice person to acknowledge my birthday from this whole stinking forum!)
> 
> ...


I stopped salivating my birthday when I turned 39 the first time. I hope you had fun salivating your birthday.

Happy Bday, martysax:borg::dazed::colors::clown::shaking2::error::hippy2::icescrea::smilebox::toothy7:ccasion:


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

hakukani said:


> I stopped salivating my birthday when I turned 39 the first time. I hope you had fun salivating your birthday.


My thoughts exactly. Frankly I like to fly WAY below the radar come Bday time myself.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

I have an agreement with my wife--no parties for either of our bdays.

But gawd help me if I don't take her to dinner at an upscale restaurant, get or make a cake and provide a thoughtful present for her.


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

hakukani said:


> I stopped salivating my birthday when I turned 39 the first time.


I've only been 39 for 6 years, but I've been 18 for 27 years.

I'll still bust heads with the punks!

BTW, this time, I didn't do what I did when I turned 40. (Use the search function for that story) The girls were too ugly and willing for me to pull it off safely.


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

hakukani said:


> But gawd help me if I don't take her to dinner at an upscale restaurant, get or make a cake and provide a thoughtful present for her.


Hell, I do that for her on _my_ birthday as well!


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

martysax said:


> If you write the way I do, you can get posts deleted by most of the mods almost automatically. I think a buzzer goes off in Finland every time I log on.
> 
> (BTW, Harry was the only nice person to acknowledge my birthday from this whole stinking forum!)
> 
> .....


:sign5: Your posts set off the buzzers in tinfoil hats in all the Milky Way Galaxy and beyond.

Happy Birthday! ccasion:


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Ahwww, I missed out your birthday...sorry 

Here it goes:

ccasion: :sunny::cheers:*Happy Birthday*:cheers::sunny:ccasion:​


----------

